# Finally! A ref sheet for me!



## Bando (Feb 4, 2010)

Name: can't think of one now
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Species: Grey fox
Height: 6'
Weight: 152

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Light-ish grey fur with rust orange areas (like white areas on a normal fox)
- Markings: black stripes along his muzzle
- Eye color: Emerald green
- Other features: USB tattoo on back of right paw
Behavior and Personality: happy-go-lucky, silly guy. Sociable, but still likes to be alone and think.

Skills: DJ, photography
Weaknesses: advanced math, art

Likes:
Dislikes: Obnoxious small children, headaches

History:

---
additional stuff
---

Clothing/Personal Style: t shirt and jeans, baby!
Picture:

Goal: 
Profession: student
Personal quote:
Theme song: 
Birthdate: sometime in April
Star sign: Tarus

Favorite food: Too many!
Favorite drink: orange soda
Favorite location: California :3 
Favorite weather: overcast
Favorite color: rust red/orange

Least liked food: dog?
Least liked drink: horchata
Least liked location: ?
Least liked weather: hot and dry

Favorite person:no favorites!
Least liked person:?
Friends:?
Relations:?
Enemies:?
Significant other:none
Orientation: straight


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm Going to reply to this.... Just BECAUSE


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Shouldn't this be on your profile in fur affinity instead of hanging around the forums.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

That's what this subforum is for. Anyways, I don't even use my FA account.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> That's what this subforum is for. Anyways, I don't even use my FA account.



well then why the fuck are you here.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Because forums are better. And I can't do art for shit or upload anything.


Why the hell am I still posting here??


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

What happened to your other pic bando?


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Ninjas.


----------



## Icky (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> What happened to your other pic bando?


I dunno...


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I dunno...



You and your squad of ninjas better give bando his old pic back lol


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> You and your squad of ninjas better give bando his old pic back lol



I like my agg button. I still have my old one anyways.


----------



## Kiszka (Feb 21, 2010)

Photography and overcast! *highfive*


----------



## Kiszka (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Shouldn't this be on your profile in fur affinity instead of hanging around the forums.


Uh, no? Ref sheets belong here.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I like my agg button. I still have my old one anyways.



What's agg stand for... Aggro?


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Only link I can give http://www.urbandictionary.com/iphone/search?term=search

if it doesn't work, just search it in urbandictionary


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

So it's suppose to mean... Cool? Ok, that's pretty agg I guess


----------

